# PHP Version Domain bedingt?



## dsNDesign (9. Mai 2012)

Hei,
ich stehe momentan vor einem etwas merkwürdigem Problem.

Ich habe zum Testen mal 3 Subdomains erstellt (123.domain, new.domain, test.domain). Alle Subdomains leiten auf das gleiche Verzeichnis. Die Main-Domain (http://www.domain) leitet ebenfalls auf das gleiche Verzeichnis. Wenn ich nun die php_info Abfrage, sagt er mir bei den 3 Subdomains folgende Version: *PHP Version 5.2.0-8+etch16*
Bei der Main-Domain habe ich aber folgende Version: *PHP Version 4.4.4-8+etch6*

Kann das sein? Ich habe immer gedacht, dass das für den ganzen Server / Account gilt?

Das nächste Problem ist der memory_limit. Ich habe diesen vorhin von meinem Provider auf 64M erhöhen lassen. Dieser wird bei php_info auch bei allen als 64M angezeigt, außer bei der Subdomain 123.domain. Dort beträgt der memory_limit 32M. Woran liegt das?

Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch ein Problem 
Dieses Problem tritt bei der Main-Domain mit der älteren PHP-Version auf. Wenn ich dort mein php Skript mit einem Autoloader aufrufe, sagt er mir folgendes: 
	
	
	



```
Fatal error: Cannot instantiate non-existent class:....
```

Ich vermute mal stark, dass das an der PHP Version liegt.

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr dazu meint. Wie schon gesagt, ich ging bisher immer davon aus, dass das ganze für den kompletten Server gilt und nicht für einzelne (Sub-)Domains.

Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

eine PHP-Etch-Version sollte in freier Wildbahn tunlichst nicht mehr zu finden sein, da fuer Etch ja geraume Zeit bereits keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr herausgegeben werden.

Jede Subdomain kann durchaus eine jeweils Apache-Konfiguration haben, weshalb die PHP-Scripte jeweils mit unterschiedlichen PHP-Versionen ausgefuehrt werden koennen. Genaueres ist der zugehoerigen Apache-Config-Datei in /etc/apache2/ zu entnehmen.

Wenn du allerdings gemieteten Webspace hast, sollte das sowieso in den Verantwortungsbereich des Providers fallen. Insbesondere wuerde ich ihm auf den Zahn fuehlen, wie er eine PHP4-Version unter Sicherheitsaspekten vertritt.

Die konkrete Fehlermeldung duerfte zu 99% auf die Verknuepfung zur alten PHP-Version zurueckzufuehren sein.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

